# ...this is why we LOVE our hedgies! [pics of my Buckley]



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

*^ My sweet little Buckley... ^*









*^ ...passed out on mommy's bed. :] ^*









*^ My favorite two fellas bonding. [john: boyfriend & buckley: hedgie] ^*









**sniff, sniff**









*^ sprawled out, catchin' some Zzz's. ^*










Thanks for looking!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

How precious !!  He looks so comfortable and cuddly


----------



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks!  I had to re-load a few pictures so that they wouldn't be cut off. Haha, getting the hang of how the forum is with pics.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I think my favorite one is him peeking out of your boyfriend's pocket, all he needs now is a waving paw and a speech bubble reading "Hi Mom!" ^_^


----------



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

lol, definitely. 
that's probably my favorite picture too... he's so funny. :]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is a handsome little fellow  thanks for sharing.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Buckley is just adorable! I can't pick one favorite picture because they are all wonderful. Now perhaps we can see a few more pictures of this handsome little one???????????


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What a sweet little guy.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww, that is adorable. Buckley looks like a little snuggle bug!


----------



## Amy36 (Jan 20, 2010)

He is adorable! And yes, I can see why you love him!


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

Aww he is so cute! Lots of snuggling for Buckley


----------



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

shetland said:


> Buckley is just adorable! I can't pick one favorite picture because they are all wonderful. Now perhaps we can see a few more pictures of this handsome little one???????????


--i'll definitely post more pictures in the [probably near] future! :]

everyone - thanks for all of the sweet comments!


----------

